# what to expect from 12 months to 24 months?



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow I can't believe my tiny little puppy is now almost 1 year old.we've gone through quite a bit of training and our ups and downs.he is currently starting to bark at a few people depending on how they approach him. If they seem to stop and stare he starts to bark. we just started a nosework class last week and this week we are starting an advanced training and tricks class.we are taking these classes to help improve his confidence. We are still doing the agility class although we don't do any jumping and quick turn because of hip problems We are also learning how to use the martingale collar for the soft dog and he is doing well with small corrections ,he's not shutting down like before:crazy: 
now that he's 12 months what can I expect from him this upcoming year.do dogs still have a change in personality at this age? Or can I assume that what I'm seeing now is the personality of my dog?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great pic...looks like your puppy is finding his "groove"

I have always given my shepherds 2 years to come into full compliance but many of their personalty traits are fairly well established by a year or so. As you well know, GSDs are rather intelligent and there is no reason that their learning and performance needs to considered done with....by any means. By 2 years old, all my GSDs were "complete".....


SuperG


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I love having a german shepherd. Other people in my class say they work on a command all week. I cheat sometimes and we work on it about 10 times the day before class and he gets it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have seen much more focus, calmness, and loads more affection from one year to two.
Also, when I tell him to leave it, he really will leave anything I ask.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Ohh I really needed to hear that. This past year with the landshark phase and the butthead phase, sometimes I wasn't sure id make it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female became more serious and watches everything very carefully. She was always confident, but asserts it more now. She isn't aggressive, but she doesn't take crap and gets her way more often then not . The male is more playful and sometimes still gets corrected by the others. He doesn't get any passes and is expected to act right. They are similar but different at the same time , it's weird. I have an older female that isn't a GSD and she is the top dog, but I can see that she is teaching the female GSD how to be in that role. The older dog hasn't given it up, but when she does it will be to the female GSD. Right now they share the responsibility of keeping the boys in line .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what butthead phase? "when your dog isn't doing what
you want you have to stop and ask yourself what am i
doing wrong". i think i read that on this forum.



Msmaria said:


> Ohh I really needed to hear that. This past year with the landshark phase and the butthead phase, sometimes I wasn't sure id make it.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

My girl is 17 months and so far the differences I've noticed in her is pretty much the difference between me at 14 yo versus 22 or so lol....the same basic personality, but calmer, more confident, and takes less crap from peers but less...aggressive isn't the right word, she was never aggressive, but impulsive? That sounds more right. The last month those changes have been particularly noticeable, I'm quite proud of the lovely girl she's turned into. She's also physically filled out recently as well and could be her mother's twin, which I'm very pleased with


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko will be 2 on Valentine's day, he has really mellowed out and become a great dog. Much more focused. He definitely protects his people and his house, but he's gotten better at being protective at the right time, if you know what I mean. Better at reading people and situations


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

More challenges for the next 6 months so keep him busy with your training activities. As he starts to reach 2yrs, he should start to relax a bit, be more enjoyable. You and your dog will start to feel like a team, he will become very intuitive. My dog at 3.5 yrs still wants to be social and meet other dogs, just plays less but likes being in their presence. She will always be extremely protective.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what butthead phase? "when your dog isn't doing what
> you want you have to stop and ask yourself what am i
> doing wrong". i think i read that on this forum.


Lol, yes it took me a bit my surprise because he was super obedient before he hit 8 months. Its not the dog that needs the training its me.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I understand what everyone is saying. Right now I can see Dexter is trying to figure out whos scary and whos not. Usually its people who are staring at him and moving slowly towards him. Im glad to hear they get a little more confident. Since Dex is a rescue I dont know what his family history is regarding nerves.


----------

